# First Engines from Elmer Verburg plans



## PaulWC (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello,

New here, but have been with several other Yahoo groups and Forums.

Here are my first attempts at model steam engines. Just to be different, I didn't pick an oscillator for my first, so I went with Elmer's "Scotty".




























Then I made his "Fancy".
















Paul, Central OR[/img]


----------



## lugnut (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice looking engines Paul!  I really like that Scotty, I'm going to have to try one of those.
I see your in central Oregon, I'm on the coast, Waldport.
Mel


----------



## PaulWC (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Mel,

Thanks... the Scotty was a great exercise in workholding. I even used my Rotary Table on the bearing/intake manifold and piston rod support, as well as milling the valving flats on the crankshaft.

Buying 1/16" "Taper Length" drills made drilling the long gas passage in the frame a breeze.

The top of the Scotch Yoke was my idea as an alternative to the plan's round boss turned on a lathe. I used both 1/8" and 3/16" ball nose endmills to get the short and long sides to look balanced.

I live 8 miles South of LaPine on Hwy 97... coffee pot is always on.  :wink: 

Paul, Central OR


----------



## rake60 (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice work Paul!

And, welcome to HMEM.

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome Paul,
Nice work on those engines.

John


----------



## wareagle (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice work on the engines.  The Scotty looks intriguing.  May have to give it a go myself.

BTW  Welcome to the site!


----------



## deere_x475guy (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work on both of them Paul.  I am curious, what is the black box hooked to the wobbler?  Is it a small air pump of some kind?  It almost looks like a air pump for fish tank aquariums.


----------



## cfellows (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful work on those engines!  Very nicely done.

By the way, it's a pretty easy exercise to make a two cylinder opposed version of the Scotty.

Chuck


----------



## PaulWC (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your compliments. It's one thing to dazzle friends and relatives... but it is an extra boost to get compliments from those that know what goes into these.   

The "black box" is a Rena 301ES High Pressure Pump (5.0 psi) as sold for aquariums. I got mine off eBay. I have other compressors here, but the little pump is handy for a quick demonstration at any location with a plug-in. An added plus is it has both pressure and vacuum ports.... with flow control.

Chuck... I saw a running Double Scotch at PRIME a couple of years ago (their last year)... nice work by the exhibitor. He mentioned a flaw in the original plans that needed correction, but I don't remember what it was. Now that I have "taper length" drills, it should be worth another look at the Double Scotch plans.... I was hesitating due to the long gas/air passage.

I have other Elmer's engines I'm looking at, and am developing a customized version of the Scotty with more flowing lines... rather than the angular look of the original. I'm using my CNC Taig mill for the curves that would be real challenge on manual machines. The one in the pics was all done manually.

I have designed a Vertical Beam Engine, concept with Adobe Illustrator, and final layout in TurboCAD, render in Carrara. I am part way through developing the code to cut metal... anxious to get the prototype done.

<embed src="http://www.coinet.com/~pwc/Projects/VerticalBeam/VBAnimation.wmv" autoplay="false" hidden="false" loop="false" type="application/mediaplayer" wmode="transparent" width="512" height="435"></embed>













I will declare copyright on this one's actual dimensions, building issues, etc. since I hope to pay for some tooling with it. However... as with any photo, the ingenious can go with the concept toward their own solution. I'm sure I have not invented anything new. Everything in there has been seen on various other engines.

TatooMike68... the code snippet for displaying video with mediaplayer has the variable for "heigth" misspelled... it should be "height".

Paul, Central OR


----------



## Bogstandard (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice design there Paul,
I can see we are going to have a few more fancy engines soon, covered in bling.

John


----------



## PaulWC (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks John...

Still haven't decided whether to go with the guide rails as shown for the beam support, or do a slipper foot, or maybe a roller guide? Lowest friction, durability and machining steps required are buzzing through my head.

I was going for a look that wasn't obviously barstock made. I would like to get into foundry casting, but our Winters here in Central Oregon with snow and sub-zero (F) temps, I need to build a shed for year 'round use. I took "Foundry Practices" along with my Manufacturing curriculum at college (Oregon Institute of Technology - OIT), so I know the basics.

Paul, Central OR


----------



## wareagle (Nov 21, 2007)

Very interesting design!  Bog is right, this one will have the bling!  Nice job with the modeling and rendering!  That's a project in itself!

Please keep us in the loop when this one goes from concept to prototype!


----------

